
Announcing AWS Fargate Price Reduction by Up to 50% - NathanKP
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2019/01/announcing-aws-fargate-price-reduction-by-up-to-50-/
======
talawahdotnet
Awesome to see Firecracker[1] already bearing fruit:

> _At re:Invent 2018 we announced Firecracker, an open source virtualization
> technology that is purpose-built for creating and managing secure, multi-
> tenant containers and functions-based services. Firecracker enables you to
> deploy workloads in lightweight virtual machines called microVMs. These
> microVMs can initiate code faster, with less overhead. Innovations such as
> these allow us to improve the efficiency of Fargate and help us pass on cost
> savings to customers._

Also seeing interesting Firecracker developments around OSv (7ms boot
times)[2] and Kata Containers[3]

1\. [https://firecracker-microvm.github.io/](https://firecracker-
microvm.github.io/)

2\.
[https://twitter.com/osvdev/status/1081461689139281920](https://twitter.com/osvdev/status/1081461689139281920)

3\.
[https://twitter.com/egernst/status/1076308458335494144](https://twitter.com/egernst/status/1076308458335494144)

